# Greasing your Axle ??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

Having read poor Barryd's plight with his axle (Best of luck with that)Barry.

I decided to dive under my Kontiki to check my Axle & yes I found Two nipples....Now I need a grease gun !!

Does this need any specific grease,like Axle grease :? :? 
Is the grease in a Mechanic's grease gun just what I need???

Advice please.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Far be it for me to give advice on this but what I have learnt is that the axle needs to be completely raised in that both wheels are off the floor at the same time and then grease needs to be pumped in under pressure until it wont take anymore. Im not sure a normal hand grease gun is powerful enough. Im not speaking as an expert (as you know im not) but this is what I have been told.

Im sure our resident and extremely useful experts will be along to confirm. 

Personally I think this should be something thats printed on the front of every MH forum "HAVE YOU GREASED YOUR AXLE"

Somehow I missed it after all the research I did into buying the van 2 years ago and you all know what the outcome was!

If your reading this and dont know when your axle was greased do something about it now!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A timely reminder. I have just looked at the info which came with our van, new two years ago, there is a lovely little book on the ALKO chassis. It is in a nice plastic cover and includes a pen. All in German and as far as I can see no indication as where or how many grease points, nor any information about which grease to use.

I am sure someone will enlighten us. I know mine has not been greased since new, Alan.

Edit: I found this on the Internet, it shows the grease points and specifies which grease.

Download it here: http://www.alko.com.au/vehicle/tech_literature/AMC_Handbook.pdf


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I suppose I ought to get off my bum and do ours as well.

Looking at a previous post there does appear to be a bit of confusion about just how much grease has to be put in. Some say keep pumping until resistance is felt others say anything from 5 - 20 strokes of the gun....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-310984.html#310984

Does anyone know the definitive answer to this :?:

Pete


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Had mine done last year at the garage I use for MOT's

Mechanic put it over pit, jacked it up and pumped in Grease with an air-operated gun. 

Start to finish 5 mins, no charge (gave him some beer tokens though)

David


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry Barry 

But as erneboy said "A timely reminder" I have no mechanical knowledge either.
I didn't know what grease to use or to take the weight of the Axle first !.

Anyway good luck with yours & here's hoping you get it sorted by Friday.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

There was an article recently in MMM about the greasing of the Alko rear axle. Have not got the details to hand as away from home but can lay my hands on it and post on my return. Could scan and pass on to any interested parties after Shepton, if you PM me I will get back to you as soon as I can.
Ian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have read that you can do it with a hand gun and only need to lift one side at once


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

moblee said:


> Sorry Barry
> 
> But as erneboy said "A timely reminder" I have no mechanical knowledge either.
> I didn't know what grease to use or to take the weight of the Axle first !.
> ...


No worries. If just one member is saved the hassle and expense I have incurred because of this forum then yet again its worth its weight in gold (let alone a tenner)

Just waiting on the recovery truck. Its not an AA one this time so should be fun and games getting it on the back!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no direct interest in this as our MH is on a Sprinter chassis. However, being naturally curious, and seeing the number of "how to" questions posted, I searched for the relevant page on the Alko website.

Hope this helps all you Alko - holics.

Philip

Alko Axle Greasing


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you JeanLuc, that is the procedure as detailed in MMM (article written by John Wickersham if my memory serves me correctly). He also repeats it on page 52 of his book 'The Motorcaravan Manual.' 

The important point is that the greasing must be done with the wheels unweighted.

:wink:


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Last year I sent an email to the service manager at ALKO to ask him about just jacking up one side at a time and he replied that that was perfectly acceptable as long as the wheel was clear of the deck (floor to land lubbers!)
He also told me that 8 or 10 pumps with a hand grease gun once a year was sufficient, unless you wanted to use the ALKO axle tube as a grease storage container? I used Shell Retinax 2 grease which was the easiest to get hold of from those recommended by ALKO


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I greased mine this afternoon, about 10 pumps each side.

But where does it go? I did it a year ago, and there's no evidence of it leaking.

So what happened to last years lot?


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

'cater_racer', from what the service manager at ALKO told me. it eventually slides off the 'springy things' into the axle tube which is why it will eventually fill up, and cost you a lot of money, if you keep pumping it in!

I should have added to my previous post that the shell retinax grease is 'LX or LX2'


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

SueandRoger said:


> 'cater_racer', from what the service manager at ALKO told me. it eventually slides off the 'springy things' into the axle tube which is why it will eventually fill up, and cost you a lot of money, if you keep pumping it in!
> 
> I should have added to my previous post that the shell retinax grease is 'LX or LX2'


Is there any other maintenance that is required for the alko axle ?


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

If you are going to do it yourself instead of a mechanic just remember no to overdo it when pumping in the grease either with a hand pump or with an air powered pump as it could blow the seals and that is going to cost plenty and take time to replace! 

Frank (BLF)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Axle*

Hi

For those that are interested, have a read of my "breakdown" which seemed to be resolved after having the nipples greased.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-82430-rac.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pump fresh grease in til fresh grease comes out, then you "should" have fresh grease in all the important places within the axle.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Pump fresh grease in til fresh grease comes out, then you "should" have fresh grease in all the important places within the axle.


Is this correct? Other posts seem to contradict this


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ALKO*

Page 20 of ALKO handbook

The rear axle must be greased when the rear axle is not loaded.

I suggest those in any doubt email [email protected] or call 01926 818500 rather than speculating.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If no grease is coming out where is it going, and how can you tell when there is enough in, it also forces old worn out grease out of the system.

This is the way I have always greased a bearing, and not had any problems.

Sealed bearing do not require any attention until they fail, then are simply replaced.

I should add that I have replied to the first post, not to the following replies, and therefore was unaware we were talking specifics, I am not familiar with Alco chassis.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

JEZPORT, I am not aware of any other maintenance to do with purely the axle, stand fast replacing brake pads/disc's etc. With regard to the amount of grease to put in, I can only go on what ALKO told me which makes sense to a simple sailor!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

FWIW

I just got off the phone with Al-Ko.

I was told that it wants greasing yearly, or 20,000km whichever is sooner.

The correct method is BOTH wheels are off the floor as the SAME time, BUT they did say one at a time is OK :?

6 pumps of the grease gun per side.

Also pump [presume with your hand?] the swing arms after greasing.

Shell Retinax LX is the recommended grease.

Hope this helps.

W


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've just searched the web and apparently:

The "Service Manager" of Alko is quoted as recommending hand pumped greasing with Castrol LM is quite sufficient, also jack up a wheel at a time is also OK.

Sounds to me that a few pumps of the grease gun, will be fine each year.


Posted this before the previous post had registered with me 

Thanks W, I think you've resolved matters.

cater


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Pump fresh grease in til fresh grease comes out, then you "should" have fresh grease in all the important places within the axle.


On some machinery this is correct but not for your axles. Once the seals have gone from over greasing any new grease will quickly dissipate out through the seals and you will be left with dry bearings once more.

Cheers
Frank (BLF)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If no grease is coming out where is it going, and how can you tell when there is enough in, it also forces old worn out grease out of the system.
> 
> This is the way I have always greased a bearing, and not had any problems.
> 
> ...


The Alko axle has torsion bars inside a tube, that is what we are talking about not normal bearings or greasing of standard leaf springs.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Should this be covered in a Habitation or Vehicle service?

I have just had both services done to our van an just checked the grease nipples on the ALKO Axels and they are dry even the yellow caps still have black paint on them which is unbroken where the cover lifts up.

What is even more annoying is that I even asked about the ALKO bit and said that I wanted it greasing.



Richard...


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Should this be covered in a Habitation or Vehicle service?
> 
> I have just had both services done to our van an just checked the grease nipples on the ALKO Axels and they are dry even the yellow caps still have black paint on them which is unbroken where the cover lifts up.
> 
> ...


Don't be shy Richard who did you get your "Service" from?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > If no grease is coming out where is it going, and how can you tell when there is enough in, it also forces old worn out grease out of the system.
> ...


Cheers Jez, I get the idea now, I'm obviously out of touch with reality "again" :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Reply*



JeanLuc said:


> I have no direct interest in this as our MH is on a Sprinter chassis. However, being naturally curious, and seeing the number of "how to" questions posted, I searched for the relevant page on the Alko website.
> 
> Hope this helps all you Alko - holics.
> 
> ...


Superb Answer, why can't every MHF reply be so easy!

Problem Solved.

TM


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

cater_racer said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Should this be covered in a Habitation or Vehicle service?
> ...


I dont want to name the dealer yet as I have other problems with there service and I am waiting for a reply from them to see what they are going to do. 
But I am disappointed as the dealer in question has had good reviews on here albeit at another branch

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Service*

Richard

Following my breakdown and recovery incident, I phoned around various dealers. Some would grease the nipples out of course, others would not do so. As the vehicle has to be raised, my belief is this should be part of the Fiat/mechanical service, not the hab check.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Service*



Rapide561 said:


> Richard
> 
> Following my breakdown and recovery incident, I phoned around various dealers. Some would grease the nipples out of course, others would not do so. As the vehicle has to be raised, my belief is this should be part of the Fiat/mechanical service, not the hab check.
> 
> Russell


Ah, but therein lies the problem, the Alko chassis isn't anything to do with Fiat (is it?), so i don't think it will get greased by any main dealerships as a matter of course unless you request it at extra expense. 
Similarly its not part of a habitation service (is it?).

Another one of those 'grey' areas.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nipples*

Precisely Pete.

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

After looking at my axles I can say that the seals are at the end of the axles and they are rubber caps rather than conventional seals. I cant see any way that they could be damaged by over greasing as they are pushed up against the rear of the hub assemblies, all that can happen is that extra grease is forced out.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Just seen this post. I have greased our tag burstner once a year for the past 5 years that we have had her. I put 10 pumps of grease in each nipple, but the first time I did it I must have put 30 pumps on each nipple. Got through a whole tin of grease. It is bad that fiat or a HAB check do not take in any checks to the alco chassis. I also put grease on all the handbrake linkages. As I get older even these simple jobs take longer. It now takes all afternoon with a tea brake. If you remove the wheels it is a good time to also check the rear brake pads, and discs

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I must admit I would rather do it myself, but as the van is only 12 months old I got a dealer to do a hab service and also got them to get the Fiat bit serviced at a dealer they use. 

I even asked them to do the ALKO service and make sure all the service books were stamped up including the ALKO book. 

Look's like you can not trust some dealers. 



Richard...


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I always ask the garage where we have our motorhome service & mot done to grease the axles while they are off the ground. Now the foreman (Alec) asks me each time I book it in.

In fact, just booked it in today for this coming monday. 30k Service with filters changed, timing belt and mot. £395 inc vat. Think thats a fair price. I'm having this done at Standish Service Station which is 2 miles from J27 M6.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Look's like you can not trust some dealers.
> 
> Richard...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I've just done mine by lifting one side at a time....3 pumps each side as that's all it would take :!:


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if all the Alko chassis have these grease nipples. I asked for this to be done the other day when having the Fiat Service done and was told that there were no such nipples on my chassis. thanks Doug.


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if all the Alko chassis have these grease nipples. I asked for this to be done the other day when having the Fiat Service done and was told that there were no such nipples on my chassis. thanks Doug.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Doug

If you have a Alko chassis they would be on the bottom of your rear Axle about 8 inches in from the backs of your back wheels.
Stick your head under or use a mirror ! (Look carefully)

Good luck


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

owl459 said:


> Does anyone know if all the Alko chassis have these grease nipples. I asked for this to be done the other day when having the Fiat Service done and was told that there were no such nipples on my chassis. thanks Doug.


Hi Doug, the grease nipples are not on the chassis they are on the back axle, and I think I am right in saying they are only on the axle with the torsion bar suspension, not leaf spring type

Alan H


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad to see everyone is now taking this seriously. I just dont have any faith in garages servicing motorhomes anymore. I have had to advise mine based on the superb advice on here. I just wish I could find someone who could just look after the whole van from the skylights to the axle. Hmm. Fat chance. 

Well so far so good on ours. Currently in the South of France and had a drive around Spain yesterday. (not all of it).

Nothing broken yet this time but give me time. Setting off along the entire Pyrenees to the Atlantic side later today (taking a week or so). Wish me luck and if you dont hear from me again can I say its been a great pleasure converse with you all.

Cheers
Barry


----------

